# MES30 & AMNPS



## da maxx (Mar 27, 2012)

My first use of the AMNPS was a short smoke. Just one row. Worked flawlessly. I placed the AMNPS on top of the two rails at the bottom, just left of the element and chip tray. I pulled the chip loader out and the row burned as advertise. This last weekend I smoked a beef brisket which needed to go longer. I setup for 2 1/2 rows. Well the first row went fine. I noticed more smoke and then checked. The entire second row was smoking. I suspect the extended heat as the problem. I was set for 225. How would you get 8-11hrs with the AMNPS ? I read about a possible heat shield. How big would I need to build one ? Location ?

Would placing the AMNPS on the drip tray help ? Very little greased on my drip tray.

Thanks,


----------



## teeznuts (Mar 27, 2012)

I've had better luck placing the amnps on the bottom cooking rack with a small piece of foil under it. I leave the water pan in with no water in it. I place my meat on the first or second rack. This has worked better for me than placing on the rails. I still pull the chip drawer out a little and start with the chip loader about out an inch or so.

Good luck. Hope this works for you.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 27, 2012)

Todd has this dialed in - I just sent him a PM with this thread link


----------



## gersus (Mar 27, 2012)

I use the AMNPS with it on the rails. Haven't had any trouble with it jumping rows or burning too quick, even at higher temps. I've had it go out once but that's it. I really like mine. 

Todd will chime in and give ya some tips I'm sure.


----------



## ahakohda (Mar 28, 2012)

MES40 user here. I noticed that amnps burned faster when it was really windy outside. I guess draft was stronger. First full load burned from 9am to 4pm. At 4pm I started another fully loaded amnps however by that time wind died down it was very calm and it burned until 2am.

I place amnps on a bottom cooking rack away from heating element. Also top dumper is 1/4 open, trey is 1 inch out and chip loader 1 inch out.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 28, 2012)

All good advice Guys!!

Another thing to try.....

Place the AMNPS on the lower rails, with the 1st smoldering row about 1" from the inside wall.

If the smoldering row is adjacent to the chip pan housing, the heat from the element & draft can "Push" the pellets to burn faster.

Th only time I've had the AMNPS jump rows in the MES is when I placed my foil tent too low on the burning pellets.  This causes the heat to reflect back down.  By raising the foil tent, the heat is releases and I've not had an issue since.

Start the AMNPS with the chip pan out 1 1/2" and chip loader out about 2". 

If you're cold smoking, you may have to remove the chip loader for more air flow

If you're supplementing smoke at higher temps, you may have to push in the chip loader, to slow down the draft in the smoker.

Use the chip loader like a damper for intake.

Many guys also extend the exhaust with a 3" 90° elbow

Todd


----------



## da maxx (Mar 28, 2012)

Todd, I'll give it a try this weekend. The ANMPS was on the lower 2 rails just left of the element. I had two rows, the first row smoking was on the far left side, smoking towards the right. So I should try smoking the row in the middle so it's moving away from the element?

I haven't had to use a tent yet.

Thanks all !


----------



## tomwilson49 (Jun 25, 2012)

images on this tenting arrangement?  just got my unit have not used yet what is the draw back to no water in the pan


----------



## tomwilson49 (Jun 26, 2012)

tomwilson49 said:


> images on this tenting arrangement?  just got my unit have not used yet what is the draw back to no water in the pan


did a test burn last night one short row worked flawless 2 hours of TBS go live on Saturday brisk it with rib sides:)


----------



## jack07 (Jun 26, 2012)

Mt first use of the AMNPS went good...first row produced TBS. When it reached the end of the 1st row... the pellets went out, I think I may have not had enough pellets on the corner for the turn. I will try using more on the turn on my next smoke.


----------



## hkeiner (Jun 26, 2012)

> Mt first use of the AMNPS went good...first row produced TBS. When it reached the end of the 1st row... the pellets went out, I think I may have not had enough pellets on the corner for the turn. I will try using more on the turn on my next smoke.


I had a similar problem when I was a bit careless and did not consistently fill the pellets up to the top edge. The pellets stopped smoking at a low point sometime in the middle of the night and I didn't realize it until the next morning after my pork butt had 'baked' in the smoker most of the night. Bummer.  I now make sure that I consistently fill the pellets up to the top edge (and even mound them up a bit) and the AMNPS burns great without going out.


----------



## wille5az (Aug 4, 2016)

I have a blue tooth MES 30 and going to do a pork butt this weekend. Where do you rec I put the 6x8 I bought? Some people said on bottom rail away from heat others said all the way on the bottom? Thanks 



 tjohnson


----------

